# Looking for information about follicular cysts...



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all - not quite sure where to post so thought I'd try here, hope that's ok...
First of all - thanks FF for getting me into a 'take control' frame of mind.
Went for the follicle tracking scan for my 5th clomid cycle yesterday - finally didn't have any overgrown cysts (yeh!), but also asked (for the first time ) about the results 
the progesterone tests I keep having to see if I have ovulated.
The nurse could only tell me about the result from my last cycle that showed I hadn't, but that has got me thinking. Almost every time I have ever had  an 
ultrasound I have had at least one unruptured follicular cyst on one ovary or the other (first was aged 22 when I had appendicitus, then regularly aged 25 onwards).
It kind of seems that this explains a great deal now that I've stopped relying on the doctors to tell me what's happening.
Does anyone out there know why this is?
Is it more likely to be that I don't get an LH surge, or that my ovaries have a tough surface?
In either case, are there any more dietary changes I can make to help this? I have been trying to google answers, but really can't find anything helpful.
Thanks,
m


----------

